
Reflections on Trusting Trust (1984) [pdf] - earleybird
https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf
======
earleybird
Was brought to mind after reading the "Analysis of a usb fan..." submission

